# samba frist sich fest

## sambatasse

Hy

habe auf nen system ein sehr eigenartiges problem

samba leuft ich komme ran sowohl linux als windoof

wenn ich jetzt ne datei raufschiebe egal 10k oder 12mb

kopiert er und wenn er dann anscheinend fertig ist

erschein die datei auf dem share und dann ist das system fest

es filft nur die reset taste

das share ist wieder lehr und im system siehts aus als waere nix gewesen

und ich kann nirgends eine fehler lokalisiren

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.8-r3

      Latest version installed: 2.6.8-r3

```

 *Quote:*   

> net-fs/samba
> 
>       Latest version available: 3.0.7
> 
>       Latest version installed: 3.0.7
> ...

 

----------

## Gekko

Da kanns viele Möglichkeiten geben.

defekte Hardware

Logfiles angucken

usw. usf.

Kannst Du den Fehler vielleicht ein wenig mehr eingrenzen?

z.B. memtest86

/var/log/samba/log.smbd

/var/log/samba/log.nmbd

etc. etc.

LG, Gekko

----------

## sambatasse

hardware gescheckt io

less /var/log/samba/log.nmbd

```

[2004/09/27 10:36:56, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(664)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2004/09/27 10:36:56, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(149)

  started asyncdns process 6402

[2004/09/27 10:37:20, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(396)

  *****

  Samba name server PLUTO is now a local master browser for workgroup xxx on subnet 192.168.5.3

  *****

[2004/09/27 10:37:20, 0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:find_domain_master_name_query_fail(353)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name xxx<1b> for the workgroup xxx.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

[2004/09/27 10:42:19, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(664)

  Netbios nameserver version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1994-2004

[2004/09/27 10:42:19, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(149)

  started asyncdns process 6412

[2004/09/27 10:42:42, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(396)

  *****

  Samba name server PLUTO is now a local master browser for workgroup xxx on subnet 192.168.5.3

  *****

[2004/09/27 10:42:42, 0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:find_domain_master_name_query_fail(353)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name xxx<1b> for the workgroup xxx.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

[2004/09/27 10:57:58, 0] nmbd/nmbd_browsesync.c:find_domain_master_name_query_fail(353)

  find_domain_master_name_query_fail:

  Unable to find the Domain Master Browser name xxx<1b> for the workgroup xxx.

  Unable to sync browse lists in this workgroup.

```

less /var/log/samba/log.smbd

```

[2004/09/23 16:40:55, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/23 16:40:55, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_parameter(2435)

  Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

[2004/09/23 16:40:55, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parameter(3125)

  Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

[2004/09/23 16:56:06, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/23 16:57:12, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(648)

  vf0672twymlwbi9 (192.168.5.101) connect to service public initially as user root (uid=0, gid=0) (pid 6583)

[2004/09/27 08:56:00, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/27 09:52:20, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/27 10:36:55, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/27 10:38:42, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(648)

  isabella (192.168.5.102) connect to service public initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 6597)

[2004/09/27 10:42:18, 0] smbd/server.c:main(760)

  smbd version 3.0.7 started.

  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2004

[2004/09/27 10:51:13, 1] smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(648)

  isabella (192.168.5.102) connect to service public initially as user nobody (uid=65534, gid=65534) (pid 6620)

[2004/09/27 10:51:56, 1] smbd/service.c:close_cnum(837)

  isabella (192.168.5.102) closed connection to service public

```

----------

## Gekko

hm. Da kann man leider auch nicht auf Fehler schliessen   :Crying or Very sad: 

Kannst Du mal probieren ob Du lokal auf der betreffendne Maschine das smb share mounten und was raufkopieren kannst? Tritt da der Fehler auch auf? Was sagt eigentlich der Kernel, sobald der Kopiervorgang gestartet wurde.

Ich hoffe das hilft alles den Fehler einzugrenzen, mehr fällt mir leider nicht ein.

----------

## sambatasse

also

less /var/log/kernel/current

```

Sep 27 08:55:50 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@pluto) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3

.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 SMP Wed Sep 22 11:36:55 CEST 2004

Sep 27 09:52:10 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@pluto) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3

.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #3 SMP Wed Sep 22 11:36:55 CEST 2004

Sep 27 10:34:44 [kernel] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Sep 27 10:34:44 [kernel] EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

Sep 27 10:36:45 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@pluto) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3

.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #4 SMP Mon Sep 27 10:33:23 CEST 2004

Sep 27 10:42:08 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 (root@pluto) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3

.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #4 SMP Mon Sep 27 10:33:23 CEST 2004

```

naja ich habe mal lokal dateien kopiert um zu testen das die platte wie auch immer nicht muckt funktioniert aber alles

aber lokales smb wie soll das gehen

das irre ist ja ich finde auch nirgends einen ansatz

es ist ja die ganze maschine fest und er startet dann so als wäre heile welt

----------

## Neo_0815

```

man mount

```

ist dein Freund - du kannst smb Shares mounten ohne Samba nutzen zu müssen.

MfG

----------

## sambatasse

toller feund der ne andere sprache spricht   :Very Happy: 

naja 

emerge erstmal samba neu vieleicht hilfts

wenn nicht morgen mit neuer energie

----------

## Neo_0815

Du kannst dir auch deutsche Manpages installieren - dann spricht er auch deine Sprache, aber um englisch lernen wirst du nicht drum rum kommen.

Wie gesagt, du brauchst Samba nicht.

MfG

----------

## Haldir

Zufällig quota und/oder acl auf deiner Partition an ?

Bei mir hat sichs gerne bei ReiserFS und acl aufgehängt (gleiche Symptome)

Vielleicht ist es bei dir ähnlich.

Ansonsten kenn ich solche Probleme primär von WIN2k shares die mit CIFS gemounted sind, aber das is ja bei dir nicht der Fall

----------

## sambatasse

keine quota und/oder acl auf deiner Partition

und das dateisystem ist ex3

----------

## Neo_0815

Was sagt denn die Methode das ganze per smb mount über den Kernel zu regeln ?

MfG

PS: Ein bisschen Doku lesen wird man ja noch verlangen dürfen ?!?

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Was sagt denn die Methode das ganze per smb mount über den Kernel zu regeln ? 

 

kanste mir da auf die spruenge helfen ick weis nicht auf was du hinaus wilst

wenn ick nen samba server habe kann ick perr windoof (klicken) oder linux kde klicken oder wie jetzt gelernt perr mount rann (was ich annehme bei der grafischen warieante genutzt wird)

und in beiden faelen war ja das selbe problem mit selben resultat

und bitte bitte glaube mir ick würde lesen und ick würde och englich lernen nur das sind schon meine glanzstunden in deutsch

ick lade aber gerne jeden ein zur einer linux user gruppe reden geht viel besser

----------

## Neo_0815

Es wäre schön wenn du - wenn schon kein Englisch - dann bitte mal Groß/Kleinschreibung beachten und ab und an ein Satzzeichen und ein bisschen Rechtschreibung wären schön - so muss man 5 mal lesen bis man weiss was du willst.

Danke.

Zum Thema, naja per mount Befehl als smb Share einhängen.

man smbmount ... -> Manpage  :Wink: .

```

smbmount {service} {mount-point} [-o options]

```

Service ist dein winshare, mount point selbsterklärend, und als Optionen kannst du Username u.a. angeben, siehe Manpage.

Selber Fehler oder geht es damit?

MfG

----------

## sambatasse

also mittels Notebook 

smbmount //ip/public /mnt/server

Password: [enter]

Anonymos login successfull

kopieren datei 200k und anschliessend einer 2,5m Datei klappte

ein ls -al /mnt/server zeigte sie an

nach einen moment wieder holte ich den befehl

das System hing

und ich bekamm nach einer Zeit

ein/ausgabefehler für /mnt/server

----------

## sambatasse

REBOOT

so die kleine Datei 200k ist noch da die grosse nicht

habe jetzt mal probiert eine 2,5mb Datei peer Webmin ins verzeichnis zu laden 

da schmiert er auch ab

REBOOT

dei Datei ist naturlich nicht da

lade sie jetzt direckt mit webmin auf / das geht

jetzt peer shell cp /x /data/public

und aus das was

REBOOT

irgendwie hatt die Patte was manchmal gehts manchmal nicht

was ja nicht sein kann dann kleine Dteien oder Vezeichnisse klappen ohne Probleme

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

ich glaub das noch nicht zu gelesen haben: WELCHER rechner hängt sich auf? der windows oder gentoo rechner?

wenns der gentoo rechner ist (was ich annehme), dann mach das ganze mal auf konsole 1 (srg+alt+f1) -> dort sollte dann ein ev. kernel ooops erscheinen... dass es an samba liegt kann ich fast nicht glauben (www.sambaxp.org)

hth,

ciao

----------

## sambatasse

jo der gentoo Server hängt sich auf

das Prob ist wie gesagt das ist nen Server 

steht woanders kein Tastatur und Monitor

kann ich das auch peer SSH machen ?

----------

## sambatasse

also ick habe mir das Gerät mal rann geholt und auch auf Konsolle 1 keine Meldung der Coursar blick aber nix reagiert.

habe mitlerweile samba neuemerget was nix bringt muss woanders liegen

habe auch die hadware mir noch mal angeschaut

alles io ist ja och nen dell

habe bei der gelegenheit bios geupdatet nix anders

----------

## schmutzfinger

Vielleicht mal die globals der smb.conf und den betroffenen share posten. Könnte mir auch vorstellen das was mit den rechten nicht stimmt. Könnte ja sein das der server gar nicht das recht hat auf die platte zu schreiben.

----------

## sambatasse

Ick gerenz wirklich langsamm aus das es überhaupt was mit Samba zu tuhn hat denn mit Webmin und lokales cp ergibt das selbe.

Einrechte Problem kann nicht vorliegen da ja kleine Dateien funktioniren.

Selbeiges gilt auch für Hardware es geht ja.

Auch von der Laufzeit des Systems ist es unabhängig ob nach dem reboot oder 2 Stunden betrieb kleine Dateien und mkdir geht und gross zerschisst das System.

----------

## Neo_0815

Klingt ja fast wie der VIA IDE Bug ... aber dafür gibts jan Workaround ... 

Hm hast du mal geschaut was passiert, wenn du die Hardwware mal voll im PIO Mode betreibst, ohne DMA, ohne Prefetching und Co ... ACPI aus - bringt das Besserung der Stabilität?

MfG

----------

## sambatasse

Hy

VIA Bug kenne ich nicht ist aber auch nen IntelChipsatz ick glaube 800 Serie

jetzt hatt mir nen kumpel erzählt er hätte genau so ein Problem mal unter Suse gehapt

die Platte lief auf UDM 100 Controller kann aber nur UDM 66 bei ihm

Was sich ja mit Neos idee kreutst.

Leider bin ich heute nicht vor Ort vieleicht kann mir Morgen jemand helfen.

Mit DMA hatte ick noch nie zu tuhen lief ja immer.

----------

## sambatasse

hda-Platte1 System

hdb-none

hdc-Platte2 Daten DER STRESSER

hdd-CD-Rom

lspci | grep IDE

```

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801AA IDE (rev 02)

```

hdparm -i /dev/hdc

```

/dev/hdc:

 Model=Maxtor 6Y120L0, FwRev=YAR41BW0, SerialNo=xxx

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=57

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=2048kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=240121728

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: (null):

 * signifies the current active mode

```

----------

